# Nighthawk peep #3 VS. Fletcher 3/16" review and comparison.



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Does it work? Does the light diffraction theory of the Nighthawk play out? Will my accuracy improve? Overall thoughts and opinions...I'll give them here. If it's good...I'll say. If its not.... I'll say. Of course my opinions are mine. What works for me certainly isn't cookie cutter. We're all different and what I see and feel is subjective. So take this for what it's worth!! 

I'll start with some background and why I'm here. Long time shooter. Split my time between hunt...indoor 300 and 3d. I'd say I'm probably a pretty average ATer. I'm 41 and my eyes are changing the last few years. Don't see as well as I used to...even with glasses. I'm typing this at arm's length. LoL. 

This peep will be installed in my hunt bow. Destroyer 340. The first few posts will be pertaining to my current 3/16" Fletcher peep. Run of the mill...round peep. How late in the evening I can see. What time things get tough...when I call it quits because I can't see well enough... etc. Subjective...but the following is what I see. How does this peep compare to the Nighthawk??

. Over years...as a hunter first I've had a few encounters where I couldn't see through my peep real well those last 15 minutes of day light. Unfortunately for me this is when the largest bucks in my career have stepped out. Last year will stick in my mind...I hope forever...a few minutes of day light left and he stepped out in the open. Let me preface this by saying I hunt under the thick tree canopy often. My favorite stands are in the thick. Gets a little darker a little earlier. There he was following does. Stopped right in the shooting lane I had created years prior. I let several smaller bucks go that year. I was waiting on this one! I drew my bow... anchored. Where is he? Both eyes open...i can see him. Focus in my peep and he blended in! Refocus...see him....then he blends in. I was at full draw for what felt like forever... probably 30 seconds. He just stood there!! I pull my eye away from the peep...plain as day...there he is. Get on my peep... I couldn't make him out enough to take a shot. For a second or two at a time I felt...there he is...then focus would fade out and shade out. I let down and new I couldn't shoot. At least not ethically!! This same scenario has happened a couple times to me over the years. And this is the why I'm here reviewing the Nighthawk peep!! Does it work? I'm about to find out!!

Claims of light diffraction in his videos caught me. My thought...if I can gain...one...two...5 minutes. Then this product is well worth it for this hunter!! So I'll get on with it!!

I will be doing the majority of my comparison at 30 yds. Shooting a 3d deer target against a like colored fence...he blends in and gets awful tough to see at last legal light! Will the Nighthawk gain me any time? 

Here are my notes from last night with the Fletcher peep.

Fletcher 3/16"
3 arrows per end. 30 yds.
sun down 744...last legal light 814. Clear sky no wind. Open canopy where I stand...deer target is under treed canopy.

I warmed up for a few minutes as the sun set and got on with it.

I was clear and good till 752. At that point my peep started to shade...fuzz a bit but I still find it fine.
This continues for a few ends. At 803 I'm starting to do do eye checks...peep is fading in and out. Tough to make peep...real fuzzy. Starting to spread shots a bit.
Still kill zone though!

807... I can't see target besides my light colored spray foam(repair). Only reason I found 3d target I'd say! I need to spray it brown at some point but for this comparison and review I'll leave it.

Last minute...813 pm...shooting low but still kill. Amazingly!!. These shots were a wing and a prayer! I wouldnt shoot at a live animal right now. No way!! 
Am I any different than most in what I see clearly as the light fades?

As the minutes ticked off and my peep started to fuzz...as it got later my shots dropped lower and lower by a skosh. Is this diffraction shading the peep? Or a combination anchor I suppose.

I'll do the same sequence tonight. Get a baseline for time with the Fletcher. After that I'll swap the Nighthawk in and do a few evening's.....will it make a difference? 

I just received the Nighthawk in the mail. First impressions! This peep is on the expensive side with shipping. 10 grains...$6.49 shipping for 40 miles? But I've spent $22 on worse. The rubber coating that others have complained about...while not perfect...not terrible. No issue for me at all. Shipped tmd in 2 days...but he is close. Still... I appreciate timely shipping! So far...so good.

Looking through this thing is DIFFERENT!! Very hard to explain...but I'll try. And I think the following photos kind of show it. I tried to take a pic... best I could with backgrounds that show what I kind of see by eye. Notice how the center square is brighter! The "cloverleaf's" are darker....shaded. Again...is this the diffraction Nighthawk is speaking of? Really interesting. Almost as if there is light cast on the back ground...in focus. Hope the pics show it because it is different and interesting! 

I'm looking forward to installing it. I'll do another run with the Fletcher tonight and follow up.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

In for more info,. BTW yours sure does look better then the 1 I got.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Wenty said:


> Looking through this thing is DIFFERENT!! Very hard to explain...but I'll try. And I think the following photos kind of show it. I tried to take a pic... best I could with backgrounds that show what I kind of see by eye. Notice how the center square is brighter! The "cloverleaf's" are darker....shaded. Again...is this the diffraction Nighthawk is speaking of? Really interesting. Almost as if there is light cast on the back ground...in focus. Hope the pics show it because it is different and interesting!
> 
> I'm looking forward to installing it. I'll do another run with the Fletcher tonight and follow up.


weird.

Looking at your picture it looks like it's brighter than the surroundings (even outside the peep), but if I transfer the bright section outside of the peep it appears darker.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm interested since it seems you're going to be thorough and impartial. I've never really doubted that the design can provide more light than a conventional peep of similar size. I have however often taken exception to the manufacturers claims that the NH is the "most accurate peep".

About the only additional thing I would suggest for your review is related to the different sizes, as your fletcher seems to be on the larger side (3/16") vs the NH which based on the photos only seems to be somewhere around a 1/16" aperture


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Bobmuley said:


> weird.
> 
> Looking at your picture it looks like it's brighter than the surroundings (even outside the peep), but if I transfer the bright section outside of the peep it appears darker.
> View attachment 6238819


 That's interesting. Now here is a pic of a 3/16" Fletcher....same siding. Look at the halo. Dark around the inside of the peep. Halo and dark again in center? Is this just a illusion we are seeing. Or the actual light that's gathered?? It's such a crude photo off my camera... not real scientific. But I tried several pics to get rid if that halo and dark spot in the center...I couldn't.



> . About the only additional thing I would suggest for your review is related to the different sizes, as your fletcher seems to be on the larger side (3/16") vs the NH which based on the photos only seems to be somewhere around a 1/16" aperture


Yes...I don't know how how to equate the sizes... it's such a different peep. The overall width of the X is approximately 15/64" the inside of the X is a bit smaller than 1/16" it looks. Maybe Ken will chime in and clarify.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking forward to it....


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

When you zoom in and look at them, they both seem to have the dark halo outside and lighter in the middle. Im assuming as its gets darker the halo increases and eventually takes over the peep. Wenty, maybe you should take these same pics as its gets darker and we can compare the sizes of the brighter inside portion.


















Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

ppkaprince98 said:


> When you zoom in and look at them, they both seem to have the dark halo outside and lighter in the middle. Im assuming as its gets darker the halo increases and eventually takes over the peep. Wenty, maybe you should take these same pics as its gets darker and we can compare the sizes of the brighter inside portion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of....and this is so crude! But the Fletcher has a dark spot dead center of it.

I'll do the same at sundown. I'm not great with the pics and the pasting them. Thanks fellas.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Hmmm... it seems the NightHawk has a significant loss of light transmission even in "good" light through out the entire opening, compared to a conventional peep which also has significant light loss near the edges but virtually none in the middle. Of course, the apertures are not of comparable size, but I find it difficult to believe the NH light transmission is going to improve as light fades (as a percentage of available light), the question will be at what point (if any) the NH lets in as much light as the larger round peep.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Wenty said:


> That's interesting. Now here is a pic of a 3/16" Fletcher....same siding. Look at the halo. Dark around the inside of the peep. Halo and dark again in center? Is this just a illusion we are seeing. Or the actual light that's gathered?? It's such a crude photo off my camera... not real scientific. But I tried several pics to get rid if that halo and dark spot in the center...I couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...I don't know how how to equate the sizes... it's such a different peep. The overall width of the X is approximately 15/64" the inside of the X is a bit smaller than 1/16" it looks. Maybe Ken will chime in and clarify.


----------



## TeamIdeal (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks for doing this. by chance you don't have a ground blind you could do a test in later do you? I have found that's where I most often find I can't see until shooting time is over. I have ran into it before in tree stands but ground blinds I think everyone would be interested in getting those few extra minutes out of.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

nestly said:


> Hmmm... it seems the NightHawk has a significant loss of light transmission even in "good" light through out the entire opening, compared to a conventional peep which also has significant light loss near the edges but virtually none in the middle. Of course, the apertures are not of comparable size, but I find it difficult to believe the NH light transmission is going to improve as light fades (as a percentage of available light), the question will be at what point (if any) the NH lets in as much light as the larger round peep.


I wonder if the #4 nighthawk is a better comparison. It would allow more transmission. 

I think it will be interesting to see if the diffraction aspect takes over?? Time with tell.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wenty said:


> Does it work? Does the light diffraction theory of the Nighthawk play out?
> sun down 744...last legal light 814. Clear sky no wind. Open canopy where I stand...deer target is under treed canopy.


For my night shots using the Nite Hawk I was in the cover, like hunting, and the target (Rinehart center) out in the open like a deer would be in a field. Like you, in real life no way would I take a shot at a deer.

Waiting for you to put the Nite Hawk and hear what you say about the opening. Like I said, to me it looked huge and the cross slots are so darn small.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Rats! I forgot to weigh mine. The review on the website gave of 4 grs. No big deal either way. I just noticed he or her said the same thing, how small the cut outs were and saw a large view.

I can't play the video and if I could it'd take all night and half tomorrow to load. Out in the country, 220 feet below normal ground level wireless can't reach us (and tower only 1 mile away) and AT&T is too cheap to put up another dish so we can have DSL...Forget satellite at $80 per month.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Video played before a interruption...I don't think this light diffraction is light gathering, but making the opening more...crisp...if this is the word to use.

2 hours to record a minute or so...........Dial Up for you.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Some interesting shooting today. Seeing how the Nighthawk showed up... yeah...like a kid at Christmas. 

I shot daylight. The + was visible in my peripheral clear as day. As if you are looking at the photos above. The level laid perfect in the bottom of the +. I liked that aspect. I was shooting normal accuracy immediately. It didn't take me any getting used to. I will say this...target acquisition was immediate for me! The pin was just there between the 4 points and on target! At this point I feel like this could be my peep I was very pleased!! 

I couldn't see my HHA green ring at all. That I didn't care for... but with as quickly as I was on target it was a after thought immediately. Reminds me of shooting a small peep. Just center the pin. In my archery career I've bounced between centering pin (small peep) and centering peep/housing (larger hunt peep). I can do either and I'm fine either way.

Now...the +...if it's even a degree off...x. I disliked that greatly. Now I can't see my level clearly...it doesnt fit nice like mentioned above. I had to do a very...very minor tweak every shot. This would require me to swap a strand and hope I can get it perfect. If it's at all off I found myself having a bit of issue leveling. 

At this point I am happy. Not sure if it's the peep for me... but I'm not bipolar on it! 

Time to get to the important stuff for me. The late evening... sundown till dark shooting. Being my hunt bow...it's important! I started to warm up 10 minutes before sundown. The weather is a carbon copy to yesterday! 
To my surprise the + was now gone. Looked like I was shooting my 3/16"! I had to look...lol... make sure I hand slept through a peep swap! I actually felt like I had the Fletcher back in. Now I'm liking things alot!! The + faded out. I could see my green ring. Nice clear vision! Odd...but that's how it looked. The + was gone. Things were bright and clear. Now I'm thinking this peep design is on to something!! Very pleased. 

Sunset was 742 tonight...with last legal shooting being 814. I was cruising. Clear and precise until 756. My peep/target started to fade out. I started searching... focusing in and out. Kill shots... no problem but getting darker.

802 I'm really using both eyes to pick out my target. Shot a round. Still killing it...but felt like I should put the bow away.

The next round at 804... done! Wing and a prayer! Yeh...i made kill shots but had it been a live animal i wouldnt have shot!! I was really aiming at the light colored foam from repair. If this target we're all brown I would have been done the end before. 

I was in my easy chair watching the Twins/Royals game before legal light was over. I couldn't see a thing with 10 minutes of legal light left. Not good. It was cruising along great until it was like someone shut the lights off?

So...I'm happy with this peep during daylight. It may be my 3d peep! But this #3 will not be my hunt peep. I wonder how much different the #4 is. Is it enough difference to make up the ten minutes? I'd love to try one and continue this review. After all...the + is tiny compared to a 3/16". But I won't pay again to find out. After all...it's not a cheap peep. 


Maybe it's just time to accept my aging eye's and continue to hunt as I have...when it's too dark...it's just too dark. No amount of peep swaps will change that?

That said... maybe it's time to look at the hindsight or a variation of these style sights?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

So you're going back with your Fletcher? It's not worth the time to swap?

Thanks for your review.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Seems you found the square. Now, the more you use it, focus, the square...gets bigger, maybe, or the slots off the square fade or you learn to ignore them (really don't know how to put it). Deceiving is a peep with such small cut outs to give bigger view than what it looks like it should. And I noted I use pretty small orifices in my Specialty peep.

Did you think the square or "the 4 points" helped center your pins more quickly or gave something extra to aiming or perception? Shot off and on today using the #1 1/2 and it just seemed my single pin was right there where it should be. Now, this is using my Sure Loc sight frame with 4X lens and .019" pin. 

Like you I didn't see the glow ring around the pins. 

I didn't try my Fletcher peep at dusk/dark so I can't say what difference between it and the Nite Hawk. Mmmm? Age...I've got 68 year old eyes.

And then when is the "legal" down to the minute time frame? I'd hate to shoot a deer and then use a flash light to track it down. Tracking...Some hunting shows...Grrrrrrrrr. You put a good hit on a deer and it's usually down by 100 yards. Dry leaves and brush all around me, I put a good hit on a deer I started counting 1001, 1002 and so on. I usually hear the "pile up" before 1010.

The + and the x you noted. My #1 1/2 didn't seat well at first and the + was turned some. I spread the string a bit sort of "felt" peep to seat correctly. Again, no big deal, just a correction.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Wenty said:


> .... But this #3 will not be my hunt peep. I wonder how much different the #4 is. Is it enough difference to make up the ten minutes? I'd love to try one and continue this review. After all...the + is tiny compared to a 3/16". But I won't pay again to find out....


Doesn't it have a money-back guarantee? Send it back/exchange it for the larger/largest version and continue the test using your "hunter sized" fletcher to the "hunter sized" NH.



Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

nestly said:


> Doesn't it have a money-back guarantee? Send it back/exchange it for the larger/largest version and continue the test using your "hunter sized" fletcher to the "hunter sized" NH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


I think he has some accuracy guarantee. Not sure beyond that. I feel it's a accurate peep. I really like how quickly the pin was centered and on target. It was plenty accurate. As good as any peep I've shot. No complaints there. But I hate to pay to ship back...pay shipping back to me. I'm already more into this peep than a specialty peep!! Thats crazy actually now that I think about it. 

I should have purchased the #4 to start. It's probably a better comparison to this 3/16th. But...I was recommended the #2 by Sonny and the #3 by Ken. I opted for the #3. Its just to small for a hunt peep... IMO. The lights went out much to soon! Is the 4 enough to make up for the ten minute loss? It would have to be incredibly good to swap out. Im just not sure the #4 would do it? If Ken wants to take this one back and ship me a #4 at postage...not $6.50. That's nuts for a 10 grain peep. I'd be happy to compare it to the Fletcher.

Oh...yes...10 grains. Not the advertised 4. I weighed a GT nock and field point to confirm my scale wasn't off. Not a big deal but just advertise it as is. Being a review people should know I suppose.

It's getting down to crunch time. My opener is next weekend. Wife reminds me how much we have going on this week. Not sure i have time next week to get it done. Maybe I can put in my boss and compare side by side during season. Not a perfect comparison with string angle but would give a idea how it compares.

At the end of the day I like the peep...in daylight! Before I spend more money on returns and more shipping...i got tools to widen that +! Maybe that will be my next step. Unless of course Ken wants to take it back. Postage.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No two people the same, so what you see and what I see. The #3 was just too big outdoors and monstrous Indoors. The #2 is okay outdoors and maybe a bit too big Indoors. The #1 1/2 seems great outdoors and I haven't tried it Indoors yet. 

I am not a real early in the morning person or real late in evening person. Deer stands are reasonably close by most standards. South end tripod is about 100 yards from the house. Upper middle tree stand is perhaps 270 yards. North end is a little over 300 yards. Yep, me get bored I head for the house and do whatever and when I'm ready it's a just walk back...abit walking up Misery Hill, almost up hill from the back door to top of the hill is 200 yards. I've taken 40 deer with a bow (averaging a little over 2 deer per year), forget how many with a shotgun and 6 with a handgun. Wife has taken 9 with a shotgun. We have longish 31 acres, pasture, fields, one creek running the width of the north end of our property and one bigger creek running the length of the property. House is located about mid width of the south end.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I've used my sight housing since they went round. I wouldn't like a peep that wouldn't allow the view of it.

Thanks for the review you just saved me some money.


----------



## TeamIdeal (Oct 17, 2016)

well guess that answers the ground blind question too. if it's not any better in normal conditions it won't be any better in there. thanks for taking the time. if you fiddle with the + be sure to give us an update please.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Wenty said:


> It was plenty accurate. As good as any peep I've shot. No complaints there. But I hate to pay to ship back...pay shipping back to me. I'm already more into this peep than a specialty peep!! Thats crazy actually now that I think about it
> 
> . ....At the end of the day I like the peep...in daylight! ....


1) Do you think your assessment of it's accuracy was related to the size relative to the round peep? In other words, in daylight a 3/16" peep would generally be considered "too large" for most precision oriented archery, so do your think a round peep with a smaller aperture would have given the same sensation of being more accurate than your 3/16 peep?

2) Did you have a chance to try it indoor? I've heard reports that the sight picture through a NH indoors is a bit messy.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a hind sight years ago and for me they were horrible in low light conditions because you have to see the hind sight clearly or you are screwed. With a peep I can shoot when it is so dark I can't even see my peep.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Shot off and on today using the #1 1/2 and it just seemed my single pin was right there where it should be. Now, this is using my Sure Loc sight frame with 4X lens and .019" pin.


Lord! Hung my bow in the garage as usual. Got both target bows out, both having lens. First tried my MarXman with Nite Hawk peep and WTH?! The sight picture was crazy. Glare, lines crossing horizontally something terrible. I thought something in my eye or fuzz on the peep, but that didn't stop the crazy sight picture. Okay, tiny dots of moisture dried on the lens caused the craziness. Tried my MX3 and I can see the tiny dry dots, but I could still shoot. Tried the MarXman again and still the crazy lines. Why? So Windex and cotton swabs got the call and both sight pictures were good. 



ShootingABN! said:


> I've used my sight housing since they went round. I wouldn't like a peep that wouldn't allow the view of it.
> Thanks for the review you just saved me some money.


Competed with firearms since forever and when I switched to a bow I kept what worked for me, just the pin in the center. Never cared about the housing, never cared about centering the gang pins in the peep and using what pin for what distance. I've tried just about every combination of sighting there is and always end up back with just centering the pin the peep. NOW, with the new Axion 3 pin fixed sight I went with centering the 3 pins in the peep. The square or the corners of the square give for centering the pins is great.



Padgett said:


> I had a hind sight years ago and for me they were horrible in low light conditions because you have to see the hind sight clearly or you are screwed. With a peep I can shoot when it is so dark I can't even see my peep.


Same for some other sight at night (Anchor sight?). Something about "charging" the sight with a flashlight. 

No matter the product in the end it's what works for the individual. About like the Whisker Biscuit. Great arrow rest, but that damned thing ain't going on any of bows...


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Wenty said:


> I wonder if the #4 nighthawk is a better comparison. It would allow more transmission.
> 
> I think it will be interesting to see if the diffraction aspect takes over?? Time with tell.


No your on the right track. Stay with the number #3. 

Because you have not changed the light intensity there is no way you can define where the edge of the peep hole is. If you change the light intensity you will see the round hole will be over come by diffraction but the #3 peep will remain the same. 

Forget those who are "photo shopping" your photos. They want you to be side tracked. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Wenty said:


> Some interesting shooting today. Seeing how the Nighthawk showed up... yeah...like a kid at Christmas.
> 
> I shot daylight. The + was visible in my peripheral clear as day. As if you are looking at the photos above. The level laid perfect in the bottom of the +. I liked that aspect. I was shooting normal accuracy immediately. It didn't take me any getting used to. I will say this...target acquisition was immediate for me! The pin was just there between the 4 points and on target! At this point I feel like this could be my peep I was very pleased!!
> 
> ...


So you were not able to shoot till the end on legal hours. Maybe you should have used a #4. 

You were able to see the how the slots worked. The #4 would have given you a larger peep hole which my have allowed you to use your level. I think of your story about not being able to make a good shot on your big buck. 

With your experience watch this video You should understand how the peep works.





If you want to try the #4 PM me your address.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

nestly said:


> Doesn't it have a money-back guarantee? Send it back/exchange it for the larger/largest version and continue the test using your "hunter sized" fletcher to the "hunter sized" NH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


We exchange peeps. There is no way to determine exactly witch peep is best for each hunter until they try them. So we exchange peeps. Your return the peep and we send you the new size. It is that simple. We also guarantee your your satisfaction. If you do not like it send it back you will only be out your shipping, we refund the cost of the peep.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Giving one a try


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

So Its now been 6 months of use of the nighthawk. Ken sent me a #4 no questions asked last fall... no expectations. I give him credit. He knows I'm gonna be straight and continue this review. Thanks for the peep Ken.

I installed the new #4 on my Boss this time. CBE prolite. With and without lenses of varying powers. With and without a pin/ring. It's our winter...it's been cold. Indoors shooting. I've spent some time with this peep this winter.

Basement shooting. Lighting sucks but Ive always made due. The square hole is very hard to distinguish with any lens...I have alot of lows. I let it fade out and shoot...and shoot. Having a hard time finding consistency. Keeping in mind. Astigmatism, glasses,lens under these conditions. This surely plays a role. To what extent is going to be different for everyone.

Indoors. 5 spot. I ran all combos mentioned above. I'm mainly a lens/ring shooter. This does not work with the nighthawk for me at all! The square hole. The round ring. The cross. The different lighting. It was a mess! No thanks. I couldn't find any consistency. To be honest....this peep would have to be insanely good for me to drop my current indoor setup! Which is currently 6x with a ring, #2 clarifier. I will not be using the nighthawk this indoor setup.

3 or 4x lens. 010 pin. Is my 3d and field setup. I ran this combo with the nighthawk #4 also... but indoors. Been too cold for me to get any outdoor shooting in. Again I found it very hard to get any sort of consistency with different lighting and the lenses. Really don't see a light square and it's pretty hard to center... again...alot of low misses. Blurred chaos...if that's a term. 
Any sort of lens indoors. No thank you! 
Again...it would have to be insanely good to one up my current setup/specialty peep.

So...I'm still going to give it a fair shake outdoors 1-120yd field and 3D. With and without a lens. This is again my Boss setup. But again...it'll have to be the best thing since sliced bread for me to switch. I do not see it happening.

I can see potential as a outdoor hunt peep...maybe...as discussed in the beginning. I do want to see how it reacts. Give it a better test run in natural light without lenses... outdoors. There is still a bit of intrigue for me. So...still going as unbiased as possible. But I haven't seen anything yet that will make me switch peeps. 

To be continued...


----------

